# Destin 10-13-12 Rough



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

We loaded the boat up Friday night with big hopes for fishing on Saturday morning. Dropped the boat in the water and on our way about 6:30am to look for some bait. We stopped in the pass and dropped the sabiki rigs for a few minutes and only ended up with one lonely pinfish. The grass was thick on the incoming tide and would foul up the hooks. So we went to plan b. We would stop at a place offshore I know of that is loaded with squirrel fish. So the forecast when we left was 1-2's with a east wind. When we cleared the pass we knew instantly it wasn't going to be a 1-2 day. It was solid 2-4's and building with the waves out of the east and where i wanted to run is east southeast and we knew it was going to be a bumpy ride. I don't have a enclosure on my t-top but i do have my ******* enclosure witch consist of a heavy weight clear vinyl shower curtain that i bungee strap around my t top legs to keep us dry. We get that all set up and off we go into a 2-4ft port quartering head-sea. I was able to run around 17-19mph and did catch air off a couple of the bigger waves out there but the 236 handled it well. It was nasty no doubt. That 5.99 curtain was worth a million dollars out there. We stayed dry the whole 20 mile run and started fishing. Dropped down some bait first and one started jigging. Double hookup right off bat . My wife with good size ARS and BIL caught alamaco jack on the jig. We pull back on spot BIL droops squirll fish down and it was down maybe 45 seconds and he is about yanked overboard and rod doubled over. Then we hear a POP! spool on his reel goes into free spool something just gave up the ghost inside the reel. Fish gone..we're bummed So we load up a squirrel fish on my wifes rod pull back over structure she drops down 60 seconds later she is doubled up and hooked up fought it for 30 seconds then 80 lb mono leader broke about 6 inches from knot that hooks the braid and mono together. Dang! We caught some other aj's that weren't monsters and also one ARS about 15lb and the one time i fished i hooked a ARS about 18lbs. We vented and sent all back to the bottom. This spot the name got changed in the GPS to Jurassic Park cause there are some sea monsters down there! We will go back one more time this year and will be prepared for battle! Ended up coming home with one trigger fish in the box. No pictures it was too rough and nasty to have the camera out...


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh no, you're in trouble now
Just wait a while


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

Just be glad you didn't post a pic of that catch


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

May want to edit out what you came home with.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont fish florida waters but i thought triggers were still open in florida state waters.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

sail7seas said:


> I dont fish florida waters but i thought triggers were still open in florida state waters.


They are, but he said he was out 20 miles. 20 miles is a good way out past state waters.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> They are, but he said he was out 20 miles. 20 miles is a good way out past state waters.


You are correct. I got dizzy trying to read that huge paragraph and missed the 20 miles part.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

sail7seas said:


> You are correct. I got dizzy trying to read that huge paragraph and missed the 20 miles part.


I had to read it a couple of times to make sure I was not misunderstanding haha.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

He said he ran 20 ESE, that doesn't mean he was outside of the 9 mile limit...:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad you had a fun day.

Why does everybody gotta jump on people right away. First off he didn't say if he went to another spot or not afterwards. Secondly who cares how far he ran? You can run hundreds of miles and never get outside state waters. You keyboard jockeys need to find another hobby instead of bashing a guy for something you supposedly thought he did wrong.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Glad you had a fun day.
> 
> Why does everybody gotta jump on people right away. First off he didn't say if he went to another spot or not afterwards. Secondly who cares how far he ran? You can run hundreds of miles and never get outside state waters. You keyboard jockeys need to find another hobby instead of bashing a guy for something you supposedly thought he did wrong.


Because he can be convicted of keeping an out of season fish from that post. I'm not trying to bash the guy, just saying he might wanna be careful of what he posts.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

sail7seas said:


> I dont fish florida waters but i thought triggers were still open in florida state waters.





SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Because he can be convicted of keeping an out of season fish from that post. I'm not trying to bash the guy, just saying he might wanna be careful of what he posts.


But this guy knows what he is talking about. His post right before yours identified he got the trigger in state waters.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> But this guy knows what he is talking about. His post right before yours identified he got the trigger in state waters.


You do realize he isn't the OP right? I'm not accusing him of anything, just saying he needs to be careful.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Just to be CLEAR for you folks who like to investigate...The trigger came from STATE waters on the way back in.. This is not my first day out there. Thanks MillerTime for being the one with some sense.. Sea monsters out 20 triggerfish less then 4 out...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Rampage said:


> Just to be CLEAR for you folks who like to investigate...The trigger came from STATE waters on the way back in.. This is not my first day out there. Thanks MillerTime for being the one with some sense.. Sea monsters out 20 triggerfish less then 4 out...


No problem. Seems if someone slips up the least bit around here and maybe doesn't explain every little detail the PFF police have to show up and enforce the laws. I know its nice to help someone out that might have done something wrong and not known it but send him a pm. That way if he was wrong he doesn't feel embarrassed and if you are wrong then you don't look like an a$$.


----------

